# Do Wood Ducks Decoy?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm lucky enough to have found a spot that holds a few Woodies! I'm on a quest to shoot one for the wall! I've never really hunted for them before, and my question is "Do Wood Ducks decoy?" And if so can you use Mallard decoy's or do you have to use Wood Duck decoy's! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Bluebill (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi Rick,
I have grown up hunting woodies and found that they do decoy, they don't listen to a call very well. I have a wood duck squealer but it doesn't seem to turn them real well, it does annoy my hunting partners though. A couple of wood duck decoys might help but they come into mallard blocks just fine. I believe wood ducks are a little down right now so try to shoot drakes (as I am sure you were going to). I usually have a couple of broods out of my pond and my nest boxes were empty this year. Must have been shot down south.


----------

